# Coming Soon - REAL GUN CONTROL



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Most of my threads are axed before they are commented on. Hopefully this one is important enough to get around that. The bottom line is, the United States Supreme Court is about to start dismantling the Second Amendment. Well, actually they have already begun while most people were sleeping.

In a recent news story, the SCOTUS will meet in* private* to begin discussing the best path to negating the Second Amendment:

Supreme Court may rule on guns outside the home

Many times the controlled news media tells you that it was nearly two hundred years before the SCOTUS ever ruled on the Second Amendment. In reality, that is not true. You see, in law, silence is consent. So, one must only look to the standing precedents of the courts.

In 1875, the United States Supreme Court ruled:

"_The right there specified is that of 'bearing arms for a lawful purpose.' This is not a right granted by the Constitution. Neither is it in any manner dependent upon that instrument for its existence_." U S v. CRUIKSHANK, 92 U.S. 542 (1875)

FindLaw | Cases and Codes

The reality is, the United States Supreme Court DID acknowledge the correct meaning of the Second Amendment by not ruling in the liberals favor because *lower courts had already ruled on the meaning of the Second Amendment.* And, as you know, silence is consent.

Here is how the courts ruled in earlier years BEFORE the Cruikshank decision made it official:

"_The right of a citizen to bear arms, in lawful defense of himself or the State, is absolute. He does not derive it from the State government. It is one of the "high powers" delegated directly to the citizen, and `is excepted out of the general powers of government.' A law cannot be passed to infringe upon or impair it, because it is above the law, and independent of the lawmaking power_." Cockrum v. State, 24 Tex. 394, at 401-402

In 1846, the Georgia Supreme Court ruled:

" _The right of the people to keep and bear arms shall not be infringed.' The right of the whole people, old and young, men, women and boys, and not militia only, to keep and bear arms of every description, and not such merely as are used by the militia, shall not be infringed, curtailed, or broken in upon, in the smallest degree; and all this for the important end to be attained: the rearing up and qualifying a well-regulated militia, so vitally necessary to the security of a free State. Our opinion is that any law, State or Federal, is repugnant to the Constitution, and void, which contravenes this right_."

Nunn vs. State, 1 Ga. (1 Kel.) 243, at 251

Go back a bit further:

"_The right of self-defense is the first law of nature; in most governments it has been the study of rulers to confine this right within the narrowest possible limits...and [when] the right of the people to keep and bear arms is, under any color or pretext whatsoever, prohibited, liberty, if not already annihilated, is on the brink of destruction_." George Tucker, Judge of the Virginia Supreme Court and U.S. District Court of Virginia in I Blackstone COMMENTARIES Sir George Tucker Ed., pg. 300 (App.)

The modern day news stories are a freaking lie. The Supreme Court was silent; therefore, there was nothing to rule on... the SCOTUS *agreed* with the lower courts! The Scotus made it all official in decisions like Cruikshank and Nunn.

The next part of this is the fact that the current crop of Justices on the Supreme Court feel empowered after the Heller decision. Here is quote from that decision that scares the Hell out of me:

"_Like most rights, the right secured by the Second Amendment is not unlimited._" Heller, 554 U.S. 570 (2008)

DISTRICT OF COLUMBIA v. HELLER

After ripping Justice Stevens a new one, the Court then says your Second Amendment Rights are not unlimited. That flew in the face of EVERY prior precedent regarding that point of law!

Coming soon, the SCOTUS will hear some important gun Rights cases. I'm not optimistic at all. Virtually every Justice on the current Court is anti - gun. You've heard of legislating from the bench. Well, when the Heller decision limited your constitutional guarantees, it legislated from the bench AND it tried to replace *unalienable* Rights with tyranny from the Court.

If you've read this, rest assured, I am wanting to do something about the current situation. IF / When you get tired of the talk, there is a link at the end of my posts. Somewhere between the ballot box and the bullet box is a wide array of options we can employ.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

All it takes to wipe out the 2nd as we understand it is 5 of 9 votes.
Those 5 of 9 rule then 1 of them writes it up. The 2nd was never intended to cover the individual.
It is a right reserved for the federal government. poof the 2nd is gone.
We are 1 vote from them having their 5 of 9.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

This is why I tell pro gun leftist why electing their chosen loser matters.



Smitty901 said:


> All it takes to wipe out the 2nd as we understand it is 5 of 9 votes.
> Those 5 of 9 rule then 1 of them writes it up. The 2nd was never intended to cover the individual.
> It is a right reserved for the federal government. poof the 2nd is gone.
> We are 1 vote from them having their 5 of 9.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

We will still have our rights - if we are ready to fight for them and not make weak excuses.

Better now and not when I am too old.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Denton said:


> We will still have our rights - if we are ready to fight for them and not make weak excuses.
> 
> Better now and not when I am too old.


I'm already too old; but that isn't going to stop me.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

StarPD45 said:


> I'm already too old; but that isn't going to stop me.


I guess we'll be members of the Grey Brigade.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Grey balding brigade for some. No Inor I did not mean you.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MrsInor said:


> Grey balding brigade for some. No Inor I did not mean you.


Did you somehow turn on my laptop's camera?

This is weirding me out! :lol:

Maybe it's just the Fireball I am drinking, I don't know.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

As I have said before, we can NOT win this battle by talking, as talking and bull shit is the prime weapon of lawyers and politicians! What they really suck at is putting their asses on the line without someone else doing the actual fighting and that is where true Americans shine. Time for true Americans to shine on lawyers and politicians. Too many Americans have died for some asshole in congress beliefs, how many politicians are willing to die for their beliefs. How many politicians lives are worth one American soldier or one working American law abiding citizen life? One dead politician, as hillary says, "What difference does it matter", it doesn't matter a hill of beans to me.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

MrsInor said:


> Grey balding brigade for some. No Inor I did not mean you.


Well, I hope you weren't speaking of yourself. :shock:
Grey brigade member #3


----------



## Scotty12 (Jan 5, 2013)

I think both Obama needs to quit messing with the constitution as well as others. Obama taught constitutional law. There are some rules that you have to abide by whether you like it or not and apparently have seems to be above all of that. He is well aware of what he is doing


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

If one reads the 2nd for how it reads, all personal weapons laws (knives, swords, brass knuckles, guns and so on) are unconstitutional.


----------

